# Can't tell IGF-1 from Melanotan II (pics)



## Mike Oxbig (Nov 15, 2013)

I received some peptides that were unlabeled. I got 3 each of IGF-1 LR3 and Melanotan II and can't tell which is which. Can anyone shed some light on this? Thanks.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 15, 2013)

the ones with white stuff every where I will say is igf. but yea that company needs some way to tell them apart that's dumb . but all my mt2 has all ways been in a large tight ball like that and some of my igf has looked liked those that are all over the place idk. just my 2 cents


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Nov 15, 2013)

Ones to the left in your pick look like LR3 and to the right MT. 

Our peps are all color coded to insure you know what is what even without a label. Our new LR3 is also now in puck form unlike your pick. 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------

